# solenoid removed and now AC breaker trips every minute



## farakh (Jun 13, 2007)

background info:
My AC ( a 5 ton unit) was low on Freon. A technician came out an put 4.5 pounds of freon.  The freon had leaked within 10 hours again. He came back out, checked for a leak, and found a leak where the solenoid was.  He said that he didn't understand why we even had a solenoid installed and that we didn't need it. He also told me that we have a commercial unit and we really don't need a commercial unit.  Anyway, he cut out the pipe where the leak/solenoid was and replaced with a straight pipe.  Since then the ac will not run for a whole minute without the breaker tripping.  I can no longer run the air conditioner.  The technician came out again to check what was going on.  The freon was there, but it was running at a high pressure.  He let some freon out and still the AC would not run.  He says now that the unit is old and has a blockage somewhere.  He says the only way to fix this is to replace the outside unit and the coil.  Help I don't know what to do!  He says that removing the solenoid did not mess up the AC.  It is just an old system and has blockage somewhere and the whole unit needs to be replaced.


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 13, 2007)

I think you need a second opinion. Maybe the removal of the solonoid allowed some contamination into the system and now a filter is plugged or even worse the compressor is trashed.


----------



## farakh (Jun 13, 2007)

I called another company today and told them about the situation. They said that if my unit had a solenoid valve then it was more than 20 years old and that I needed to replace it.  I just left messages with several other companies.


----------

